# Hows the garden commin ????



## JOHNNY QUEST

I have fruit!!! Some maters have popped up, strawberries, pablano peppers, and all the other plants are bloomin.. Heck even my OKRA is commin along fine...


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

some more... here is the Malibar spinach and OKRA...


----------



## Procrastinator

Looking good Johnny!

I'm envious as usual!


----------



## Barnacle Bill

Good looking garden amigo.

My corn and green beans are up... My tomatoes and peppers haven't put on fruit yet. My red onions, shallots, garlic and yellow onions broke the surface the last couple of days... still waiting on the cucumbers, watermelons, red potatoes, carrots, radishes, parsley, cilantro, basil and such to come up... It has been in the 30's at night so things are moving slow here still...


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Man the 30's!!! wow its 80 deg. here today, and were are at 50's at night now... I suspect all he!! is fixin ta break loose in my garden here anyday... With the fish emulsion, miracle grow and the great soil I used this year...
My indoor greenhouse is kickin purdy well also.. I should be able to transplant them shortly.. Mustards, Bulgarian Carrot peppers, Big boys, sage, volcano peppers, tabasco, bhut jolakia's.. all will be planted in pots soon....


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

This whole gardenin thing is kinda like watchin paint dry... Its a slow process..:ac550:


----------



## Barnacle Bill

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> This whole gardenin thing is kinda like watchin paint dry... Its a slow process..:ac550:


Yeah, but one of my favorite sports is sitting out back with a cold brew in the evening and watching the garden grow.. LOL


----------



## Tate

Barnacle Bill said:


> Yeah, but one of my favorite sports is sitting out back with a cold brew in the evening and watching the garden grow.. LOL


I'll drink to that. I was sitting out there drinking an ice, cold Foster's when the sun was going down.

Tate


----------



## Tate

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Man the 30's!!! wow its 80 deg. here today, and were are at 50's at night now... I suspect all he!! is fixin ta break loose in my garden here anyday... With the fish emulsion, miracle grow and the great soil I used this year...
> My indoor greenhouse is kickin purdy well also.. I should be able to transplant them shortly.. Mustards, Bulgarian Carrot peppers, Big boys, sage, volcano peppers, tabasco, bhut jolakia's.. all will be planted in pots soon....


I would like to hear how your Bhut Jolakia's turn out. I was thinking of trying some myself. Curious how hot those bad boy's get.

Tate


----------



## salth2o

Mine is coming along great. Will post some pics tomorrow. My peach tree has over 100 little peaches on it.


----------



## Cartman

Tate said:


> I would like to hear how your Bhut Jolakia's turn out. I was thinking of trying some myself. Curious how hot those bad boy's get.
> 
> Tate


I ain't that stupid!


----------



## Barnacle Bill

Cartman said:


> I ain't that stupid!


I hath seen the effects of the peppers on a giu after taking a small taste myself.. I shall never try it again...


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

When they say use gloves when handlin them, they mean it.. Anything you touch after handling one pepper will burn.. Don't go to the restroom for sure.. I tell ya from experiance.. It wasn't fun.....


----------



## Night-Fisherman

Mine is doing pretty well!! All kids of small vegetables on them!!


----------



## w_r_ranch

Coming along pretty good here. Staked & tied the tomatoes today as I was worried that we were going to have a storm. Lots or flowers on them too.

Potatoes are solid & about a foot tall. Beans, cukes & squash are all up. Both the sweet peppers & the jalapenos have set fruit already!!!

Pear & peach trees are loaded & if half of the lil' suckers make it, we will have plenty to give to our friends/neighbors again this year. Figs are just kicking in. Strawberries are starting to ripen, we had some this morning on our pancakes, mmm,mmm,mmm!!!

We are still waiting on the lime & orange trees to bloom....

I'll post some pictures later.


----------



## Meadowlark

I can't believe I'm saying this...after this winter and with the Trinity river still flowing like a banchee...

We need rain. I actually saw some corn seedlings yesterday beginning to wilt. A nice spring shower would really help things out around here.


----------



## Barnacle Bill

Meadowlark said:


> I can't believe I'm saying this...after this winter and with the Trinity river still flowing like a banchee...
> 
> We need rain. I actually saw some corn seedlings yesterday beginning to wilt. A nice spring shower would really help things out around here.


Same here... We could really use a day of rain..


----------



## speckle-catcher

w_r_ranch said:


> Coming along pretty good here. Staked & tied the tomatoes today as I was worried that we were going to have a storm. Lots or flowers on them too.
> 
> Potatoes are solid & about a foot tall. Beans, cukes & squash are all up. Both the sweet peppers & the jalapenos have set fruit already!!!
> 
> Pear & peach trees are loaded & if half of the lil' suckers make it, we will have plenty to give to our friends/neighbors again this year. Figs are just kicking in. Strawberries are starting to ripen, we had some this morning on our pancakes, mmm,mmm,mmm!!!
> 
> We are still waiting on the lime & orange trees to bloom....
> 
> I'll post some pictures later.


my Meyer lemon and Persian lime trees have been blooming for weeks.


----------



## PiratesRun

I got a heck of a good crop of nut grass in my vegtable garden.


----------



## Tate

PiratesRun said:


> I got a heck of a good crop of nut grass in my vegtable garden.


I picked a bushel of it yesterday.

Tate


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

What a difference a week makes.. I have peppers on every plant, maters also.. I'm gunna have ta shoot that dam cat bird soon tho, he has eatin 2 of my strawberries already.. I got the gun loaded and by the door.. His days are numbered..


----------



## TheExxonKid

The wife and I were browsing through walmart about 2 weeks ago after talking about giving a try at growing some plants, we found the knock off version of the topsy-turvy tomato planters and one for strawberries. We put the seeds into the soil provided and covered it in press and seal as they said to do, my question is, are we too late in the game to get plants growing? We are watching for our plants to start poking up out the soil, but so far nothing yet.


----------



## sharkbait-tx70

All my stuff is growing big time. It has been a lil cool here at night in Round Rock but radishes up, carrots up, 5 different kinds of peppers lookin good. Tomatoes are exploding up already 4' tall and tons of blooms. Orange tree has lots of blosums as well as lemon tree. Onions and potatoes blowin up also. I buried at least 200 lbs of fish guts and trimmings at the end of last yr and dirt was black as tar when i tilled it up before planting this yr . Plus I got 2 five gallon buckets of bat droppings and mixed into my compost for latter in the yr. I have been putting 2 tablespoons in every gallon i have been watering and plants are loving it but you gotta be careful with that stuff.


----------



## huntr4life

I got mine planted a couple of weeks ago and it is coming along nicely, got okra, onions, bell peppers, bananas peppers, japs, garden salsa peppers, cucumbers, beets, crooked neck, straightneck, zuchinni squash, and many tomato plants and some beans and onions.


----------



## elpescadorclements

put my tomato transplants in the ground April 1. Started "San Marzano" and "Sweetie Cherries" from seed and they are doing good. Anyone have any experience with these two varieties as far as how tall they will grow?

I will upload pics tomorrow if the thread is still going.


----------



## 11andy11

heres mine


----------



## icantcatchfish

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> What a difference a week makes.. I have peppers on every plant, maters also.. I'm gunna have ta shoot that dam cat bird soon tho, he has eatin 2 of my strawberries already.. I got the gun loaded and by the door.. His days are numbered..


same here, i lost a couple of strawberries to suspected squirrels....


----------



## boat_money

TheExxonKid said:


> The wife and I were browsing through walmart about 2 weeks ago after talking about giving a try at growing some plants, we found the knock off version of the topsy-turvy tomato planters and one for strawberries. We put the seeds into the soil provided and covered it in press and seal as they said to do, my question is, are we too late in the game to get plants growing? We are watching for our plants to start poking up out the soil, but so far nothing yet.


go buy ur self a tomato plant medium sized with some blooms on it. lay ur topsy turvy on its side and remove the sponge. un-pot your newly purchased plant and wrap the sponge around the base about 5-6 from the roots. carfully stick the roots thru the bottom of ur contraption and fit in the sponge. lift, refill with dirt if more is needed and hang. water very slowly every 2 days. should have maters in about 4-5 weeks


----------



## PiratesRun

Here's mine. Need to do some weeding in one of the boxes.


----------



## PiratesRun

Ooops. Here it is.


----------



## MRussell

My plum tree is covered


----------



## Tate

I think I figured out how to post pics now, so here are a few of my latest garden pics. These are some of the highlights and shows my tomatoes, green beans, cucumbers, herbs, peppers, onions, squash, zucchini, etc. 

Tate


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Tate Thats an awsome lookin garden... kudo's.....green to ya...


----------



## Barnacle Bill

Awesome garden amigo!


----------



## SwampRat

Beautiful garden....Really nice.

(You mustn't have two boys and a nutty dog running around in your backyard...heck my tomato cages are to protect the plants from flying footballs)

SR!


----------



## Profish00

Plumbs like never b4, apples are growing, grapefruit flowers fill The yard, Maters, peppers, onions, grapes and berries, ect growing like never b4... The birds will love them.


----------



## Tate

Thanks guys. I have 2 girls and a boy, but he is too young to be throwing the football now so I don't have to worry about it and my girls are content with the swing. I still have quite a bit of room in my yard, but too much shade in that area I think. I am going to need a house with some acreage soon. I need to start some corn!

Tate


----------



## salth2o

Here are some pics I took yesterday. We have okra, corn, crooked neck squash, potatoes, southern peas, black beans, pickling cucumbers, zucchini, radishes, tomato’ (14 different plants), strawberry, three kinds of lettuce, red onion, jalapeno/bell/banana peppers, carrots, pineapple.


----------



## John Galt

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> When they say use gloves when handlin them, they mean it.. Anything you touch after handling one pepper will burn.. Don't go to the restroom for sure.. I tell ya from experiance.. It wasn't fun.....


The trick is bleach - I spray Clorox clean Up on my hands. Don't know hat it is, but it seems to keep my fingers from burning. learned that trick after chopping some japs then putting in a contact lens. OUCH.

Great pics, guys - I miss the garden a lot for coming up here. Not easy to garden in the mountains, with cold nights, rocky soil, very little water, and the deer and elk eat plants down to the ground (a guy down the street has a 10' fence around his garden). Might try some in containers next year.


----------



## bbgarcia

I've probably picked over 75 Roma tomatoes off of 5 bushes and they're still producing greenies. Also, numerous jalapenos and cucumbers. Bell peppers aren't producing so good. No blooms lately.
Been making a lot of fresh salsa and pico w/ tomatoes and japs. UMMM....


----------

